# Starting issue and sluggish start



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

The other day I got home from work, turned my car off, went in the house to get some money, tried to crank my car back up...wouldnt crank. It fired up just fine at work with no problem at all. So im sittin in my car confused as hell then I floored it, tried crankin it up again and fired right up. Is my auto choke going bad? Whats going on?

My second problem is that when my car is cold its REALLY sluggish and It isnt a very good thing when I am pullin out from work because of all the traffic. What causes this? Would it have to do with my coil? Thanks yall!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

for starter, check the wire that plug into the starter (relay from key...) it might not be making good contact. i had that kind of problem this week to.. a mechanic friend of mine told me that it might also be the throw out selenoid thats sticking... so we started it on compression and after that used the key to crank it while the engine was turning to "unjammed it" ... i wouldnt do that too much often, but it worked out good for me.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

damn I forgot to be specific. It turns over, but it doesnt fire up until you press the gas pedal all the way down. It acts like its in a vapor lock or something. sry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Have you checked your timing ?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Yea I timed it up when I put the new motor in. But I kinda did it with by ear rather than a timing light. I had one hooked up but I didnt know which mark to set it on. If anybody can give me info on how to do that I would appreciate it.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

If the car was warm or hot you might have vapor locked your carb not to uncommon real common in summer when it is hot and you depressing the gas unlocked it to say. however talking about the other issue sounds like maybe your choke is acting up. Check for power at the choke should be hot when the car is running.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

It does act like its vapor locked. It has never done this during the summer so I dont know. It really doesnt bother me much. Now for the slugglish start...I dont understand it. Its been doing this for a while but it gets ok after its warmed up. Whats causing this?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

when was the last time your car saw a good WOT run down an empty stretch of hiway, you can do it in a lower gear for those who worry about speed limits. sometimes you just need to blow out the carbon so to say. also try spraying some carb clean down it while it is running this helps clean stuff up you will have to revv it up then spray as it will die if you spray at idle.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Dude..im 16...of course I have had it WOT on a good stretch of high way...numerous times tryin to get the crap out of it. Could any ignition components be causing this? I think I might need new wires but I havent noticed an arc an anything. I remember it used to be REALLY sluggish when I had an arc in the wires. I would have used them but they got melted with the old motor. Right now I got the wires from the JDM motor to get me through until I can get some money (Shoulda never bought that system).


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok I really need some help bad. I pulled out of my driveway today and the stupid thing decided it wanted to stall. A car came over the hill and almost creamed the shit outta me. I forgot to mention that I have a brand new fuel filter, if that helps any. Could it be another issue with my coil again? Because it acts like it doesnt get enough spark.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

What year and engine is it? I would pull the plugs and look at them see if they are fouled out if they are I would clean them then start looking at the ignition system. How has your gas milage been as of late good or bad.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I just got new spark plugs. My gas mileage has been a tad bit bad. I think I been gettin about 33 or somethin like that. The dist cap and roter were just replaced when the old motor kicked out. If I didnt mention before, it fires right up when its cold. I dont understand why it would vapor lock after its shut off from runnin a while. I do beleive its an ignition problem because it acts like its not gettin enough spark. I am going to get a new coil this week and see what happens. If that doesnt work I will look into the choke area. I also have ran injector cleaner thru it, I might run some straight to the TB and see what happens.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Which engine is it? If it is a I engine then look at the Idle air control if it is not working properly it can cause run issues and Vapor lock normally happens after you run an engine cause when you shut an engine off it heat soaks nether words the core temp leaches out ot all parts and causes any fuel left in the intake to vaporize and locking the intake and when you open the throtle it releases the preasure and all is normally well.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

its a GA16i. I am taking it to the dealership this friday to get my seat belt buckle replaced (unanswered recall)...I will have them time it up and put it on the computer. I bet they are gonna be like...YIPPEEEE AN EASY CAR TO WORK ON!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

that is if they still got a mechanic that worked on one 20 years ago lol ... most of the dealership i go to dont even keep part for our car anymore ... they said and i quote: owner of those years dont even come here anymore ... it cost too much ... 

anyway good luck


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> its a GA16i. I am taking it to the dealership this friday to get my seat belt buckle replaced (unanswered recall)...I will have them time it up and put it on the computer. I bet they are gonna be like...YIPPEEEE AN EASY CAR TO WORK ON!!!!!


Hopefully there will be a mechanic there that still has a timing light (and knows how to use it) LOL  

There is like only one guy at the dealership I go to that has been there since the B12 days and he sells parts...


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well I hope those mechanics get a learning experience from the old B12. I also got an oxygen sensor to maybe help with the gas mileage issue. But any way where do I get one of these idle air controls? BTW I can get Nissan parts at cost haha.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok I have an update. The guy that worked on my car said that my timing was WAY off...which it really isnt accordin to my hearing. He said my coil wasnt properly grounded (I have it danglin on top of the original coil) and he said I have the wrong kind of plugs which i didnt. This guy seemed like an idiot to me because I think the entire coil it made of plastic and no way it can ground with metal. Plus he told me that my plugs were wrong. So looks like I am going to be in the shop tomorrow timing this baby up. I went to get a brand new Accel coil and hopefully this will solve my power issues and gas mileage. Also I was told that I would have to replace the whole throttle body to fix the idle air control thing.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok I have determined that in fact my problem is the Idle Air Control. I really dont want to replace my throttle body. It will put my car down and I cant pick up any women and my maw wont let me use her B15. Is there any way of ghettofying this bugger to make it work. Oh and I was also told to disconnect the EGR? It was something like that I forgot.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I am not familiar with the GA/i engine but on the E/i you do not need to replace the whole throttle body or even remove it but like I said i am not familiar with the GA but I believe it is similar only a bit more difficult to remove. Get a factory service manual it will tell you how to do it.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

you can remove the idle air control valve without disturbing the rest of the TBI assembly. there are just 2 screws holding it on. You may want to get some carb cleaner, take it off, clean it up and clean out the passages around it on the TBI. They tend to get gummed up. Might save you a few bucks.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

What does it look like? I will have to try that.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> Get a factory service manual it will tell you how to do it.


It will tell you all you need to knwo and even how to test it once you have it off the car really if you are going to do any work to your car a FSM is an investment well worth it.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

eeerrrr my Haynes doesnt say anything about an Idle Air Control. All I see is the Idle Speed Control and some other lil plastic box with the 2 screws in it with the connector. I wasnt sure if that was what astreamk was talkin about.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> eeerrrr my Haynes doesnt say anything about an Idle Air Control. All I see is the Idle Speed Control and some other lil plastic box with the 2 screws in it with the connector. I wasnt sure if that was what astreamk was talkin about.



This should be it in the box. best picture I could find in a hurry.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

The idle speed control is it sorry did not know you had one used to people not having one. They are the same thing just called different things.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well I took a few things apart thursday. The only part that looked a bit gunky was the air thingy thats under the screen on the t/b. Now that I took everything apart and put it back together...I am getting a real high idle. I would say about 1500-1700 rpm is my edjamahcated guess. Where is the adjustment in this thing?


----------

